# Radeon HD 7970 1536 Shaders? Device ID = 7950 WTF!? Help/advice plz :)



## Boomstick777 (Jul 3, 2012)

Right I have what is supposed to be a HD 7970 GPU 'installed in X79 mobo', bizarre thing is it has 1x6 pin + 1x8 pin like a 7970, however it shows as Device ID 1002-679A which is a HD 7950, now things get even weirder as it only has 1536 Shaders?

Wtf is this card? Anybody?


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## LagunaX (Jul 3, 2012)

Dude it's like you bought a 32gb microSD card from a China ebay seller and got in reality a 16gb card when you tested it.

Looks like a 7950 3gb...


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 3, 2012)

Ha!


IS it a Visiontek?


See this HD7970 card, with 800 MHz default clock!

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=69073&vpn=900491&manufacture=VISIONTEK&promoid=1223


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ha, that's pretty weird, at least that card has all it's shaders .

Im gonna send this one back.

Cheers guys.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 3, 2012)

hum... maybe the factory installed the wrong cooler? The GPU might be the rumored 7930 (from the Catalyst Driver ID listing)


----------

